# Faint Pos test?



## Mozzarella

Is this test positive?
It’s faint. Dark enough to see, but it’s almost as if it has no color? My urine was fairly diluted.


What do you gals think? Too early? Faulty test?
That was from today.

Apr 29 I had something similar.


Top is Apr 29,
Bottom today.


----------



## Flueky88

Looks bfp to me. That's odd about the April 29th test. FX this is your rainbow Mozz!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP


----------



## Mozzarella

I’ve had mutiple tests like this in the past 5 months. So I guess we’ll see!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mozzarella said:


> I’ve had mutiple tests like this in the past 5 months. So I guess we’ll see!

Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## mummy2lola

They can be awful at the moment with lines so I truly hope this is ur forever bfp xx


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I can definitely see something but been hearing a lot of bad things about frers lately. Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I would have said bfp, but the 4/29 test is weird! Fx it is and it gets darker.


----------



## Mozzarella

Today’s test was negative.
I did have a spot of blood mixed in with CM today once, but nothing else. Such frustrations.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test <3


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry Mozz :(


----------



## Mozzarella

I literally think I have the worst luck when it comes to faulty tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## saveme

Sorry Mozz definitely seen it, that stinks!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That’s a BFP, no doubt about it! Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Is this an FRER? I use to get these lines often. I actually went to the ER because I kept getting them and thought I was pregnant and having a chemical. The doctor looked at me like I was crazy when my HCG came back as a 3....odd experience. 

If it doesn't have color I would toss it and forget it and retest in a couple of days.


----------



## Mozzarella

Yup every test I use is a frer. I must be having the same experience as you Loveisallino!

I did end up getting my period at the end of May again. so my guess is these tests are showing faint lines that aren’t actual positives.


----------

